
F-Secure says stop using Adobe Acrobat Reader - vaksel
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10224449-83.html
======
bdfh42
The best reason for not using the Acrobat Reader from Adobe is that it is
slow, slow, slow.

The Foxit Reader is an excellent choice on the Windows platform - fast and
free.

Download link here: <http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/reader/>

~~~
euroclydon
I recently became infected with a Windows virus. I was using Foxit reader and
downloaded a PDF file that used a javascript exploit to place a DLL in my
PATH. This virus-infected DLL was found before the real DLL because browsers
search for it in three locations, in order.

The version of Foxit reader I was using did not have the ability to turn off
javascript. It may now.

Google for 7.7.7.0

~~~
stcredzero
I used to use Foxit, but have since turned to SumatraPDF. It seems to be a
little lighter weight than Foxit.

------
wmeredith
I'm a big fan of the Apple's Preview. It's really fast. On a side note, I may
showing my naivete here, but w(ho)tf is F-Secure?

~~~
mattyb
"Of the targeted attacks so far this year, more than 47 percent of them
exploit holes in Acrobat Reader while six vulnerabilities have been discovered
that target the program, Mikko Hypponen, chief research officer of security
firm F-Secure, said in a briefing with journalists."

Also: <http://www.f-secure.com/en_EMEA/about-us/>

------
ideamonk
Since we also have this article - Foxit Reader exploits in the wild -
<http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=2996> So lets all switch to linux :)

------
alexitosrv
I really don't get why that thing has become so bloated through the time. The
size of the Vista installer of Acrobat Reader 9 is 41 MB!!!

I remember the good old days when its installer size was around a few MB, and
not the monstrousity of today.

I prefer FoxIt Reader too.

------
mattyb
While the article itself gets this wrong, the program is actually called
'Adobe Reader' as of v9.

Not to be pedantic or anything.

